# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Apple Watch, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Apple Inc.

Home page - apple.com/watch
apple.watch

Apple Watch on Wikipedia

apple.com/apple-watch-ultra

Apple Watch Ultra on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 30, 2014




> With a slew of new wearables on the way, as well as gathering whispers of the Samsung Galaxy Gear 2 and ever-elusive iWatch, TechRadar asks whether 2014 will see the smartwatch finally come into its own.

----------


## Airicist

TOP 5 - Apple iWatch CONCEPTS

Published on Mar 31, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Apple iWatch: Will we see an Apple wearable in 2014?

 Published on May 9, 2014




> Is Apple finally ready to reveal the iWatch? With some big hints towards wearables in iOS 8, we discuss whether 2014 is year we'll finally get the legendary Apple wearable. Plus, we debate over what was the best shooter on N64.

----------


## Airicist

Do you really want an iWatch? 

 Published on Jul 24, 2014




> It's an "Ask Brian Anything" email episode where we talk Macs, what he really thinks about the iWatch, Final Cut X, and the animal he resembles.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Apple Watch (In Russian)
Презентация Apple Watch (на русском) 

Published on Dec 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch first look 

Published on Mar 9, 2015




> Apple’s smartwatch was on display again at today’s special Apple event, and this time we actually got to try a live unit. The Apple Watch’s hardware is of course still quite impressive, with the stainless steel especially catching the eye. The 38mm version still feels better on my wrist, but the 42mm is also not overly large. Apple revealed today that the larger version will be $50 more than its smaller counterpart in most cases, which is good news for those like me who prefer the smaller face.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch arrives with customizable faces 

Published on Mar 9, 2015




> Tim Cook shows off the new Apple Watch, with options to change the home screen display.

----------


## Airicist

A look at the Apple Watch models: $349 to $10,000

Published on Mar 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Apple's 10K Gold Watch on the wrist 

Published on Mar 9, 2015




> Vanessa Hand Orellana takes a closer look at the 18 carat gold Apple Watch Edition and checks out the design, user interface and communication features.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch review: it’s finally here 

Published on Apr 8, 2015




> We follow a day in the life of the Apple Watch to find out whether its specs are worth the price — from battery life to apps, screen size, and fitness tracking.


"Apple Watch Review"

by Nilay Patel
April 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch: what's in the box 

Published on Apr 8, 2015




> Curious about how the Apple Watch is packaged? We "unbox" the stainless steel Apple Watch to show what comes inside.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch: extremely ambitious, far from perfect 

Published on Apr 8, 2015




> Take a tour of Apple's new smartwatch: how does it work? What does it do? Is it for you? Here are our first impressions.

----------


## Airicist

How to navigate the Apple Watch in 10 helpful moves 

Published on Apr 20, 2015




> Two buttons, a microphone and a force-sensitive screen: here are the ways to make the Apple Watch do things quickly and efficiently.

----------


## Airicist

How to talk, text and emoji like Dick Tracy on your Apple Watch

Published on Apr 22, 2015




> Send messages, throbbing heartbeats, dancing emoji, or just have a phone call: we'll show you exactly how on Apple's new smartwatch

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch: Common Questions Answered! 

Published on Apr 24, 2015




> We're starting to test the new Apple Watch for our long-term use review. Today, we run through some common questions about its basic features, how app integration works, connectivity with our phones, and Siri functionality that you can't demo in stores. What questions do you have about the Apple Watch?

----------


## Airicist

We destroyed the Apple Watch 

Published on Apr 24, 2015




> A drop test and water test prove the Apple Watch can take a good beating. Until we decide to turn up the heat.

----------


## Airicist

TechRadar Talks - Apple Watch: Is It Fit For Fitness? 

Published on Apr 27, 2015




> With Apple touting fitness as a key aspect of its Watch, we discuss if this latest wearable is really up to the task.

----------


## Airicist

Cracking Open: Apple Watch (2015)

Published on Jun 5, 2015




> The Apple Watch may not be fine jewelry, but it's definitely a fine piece of tech. Bill Detwiler cracks open the 2015 Apple Watch and shows you the tech inside the case.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch - Review

Published on Jun 10, 2015




> After spending some time with Apple's attempt to shake up the smartwatch market, we review whether this product does enough - starting at $349 and peaking at $17000 - to grab you by the wrist.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch door unlocker

Published on Jul 18, 2015




> Apple recently launched the Apple Watch, and after all the initial reviews, the general consensus is this: it’s a new piece of technology that does some cool things, but it will take a while to figure out the best uses for it. For us, we see the Apple Watch as an exciting way to connect with the physical world.
> 
> Full Project Instructions:
> makezine.com/projects/apple-watch-door-unlocker

----------


## Airicist

Here's what WatchOS 2 can do for your Apple Watch (hands-on)

Published on Sep 21, 2015




> WatchOS 2 hits the Apple Watch with a bunch of new features, but these look like they could be the most interesting.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch: One year later. Are you still wearing it?

Published on Apr 22, 2016




> When the Apple Watch came out in April 2015, everyone was excited and curious. We unboxed it. We showered with it. We torture tested it. One year later, we asked CNET editors where is your Watch and what do you tell people who want to buy one?

----------


## Airicist

watchOS 3 Beta hands-on: major improvements

Published on Jun 14, 2016




> After two separate but very similar iterations of watchOS, Apple’s third launch expected this fall has proven to be a jump into true maturity. To be honest, before Apple announced watchOS 3 beta, my Apple Watch was sitting in a drawer. There user interface was sluggish, launch of apps was hit or miss, and a ton of the features simply made no sense, like a button dedicated for contacts only.
> 
> watchOS 3 is a lot about bringing common sense to how a smartwatch should operate. The operating system has been optimized to help you keep your favorite apps in memory, provide these with background updates, and as a result give users instant app launches.

----------


## Airicist

My problem with the Apple Watch...

Published on Aug 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 2

Published on Sep 7, 2016




> Apple announces a new version of the Apple Watch, the Series 2.

----------


## Airicist

Pokemon Go on Apple Watch

Published on Sep 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The new Apple Watch Series 2 comes with built-in GPS and waterproofing

Published on Sep 7, 2016




> Scott Stein tries on the all-new Apple Watch Series 2 and checks out the built-in GPS.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 2 review: all about fitness

Published on Sep 14, 2016




> The Apple Watch Series 2 is both water-resistant and comes with built-in GPS. How well does it actually perform?

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 2 unboxing

Published on Sep 14, 2016




> The Apple Watch Series 2 is finally here, and it wouldn't be an Apple launch without an unboxing. So join us as we take a look at what's inside the Apple watch box.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 2 review

Published on Sep 14, 2016




> The Apple Watch has a handful of new features but the major one is the updated processor. Native apps run faster and snappier within 1-3 seconds. GPS is built-in so now you can run or swim without your phone.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 2 review

Published on Sep 14, 2016




> It's been two years since the first Apple Watch was unveiled, and in that time the wearables market has changed considerably – but what can't be denied is that Tim Cook's crew made the best-selling smartwatch by some distance, and has refined that in some key areas for the Apple Watch Series 2.

----------


## Airicist

Swimming with the Apple Watch Series 2

Published on Oct 5, 2016




> We jumped in the pool to see how the new Apple Watch stacks up as a swim tracker and to take a closer look at the water ejection feature.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 2 review: finally delivering on promises

Published on Oct 17, 2016




> Remember all the things Apple promised that the first Apple Watch would be great at? Well we all know that the real experience of owning one didn't really live up to all the marketing hype. The first-generation Apple Watch was clunky, and not as durable as anyone who just coughed $400 would expect. To address all of these complaints, Apple launched Apple Watch Series 2. Yes, it looks a lot like the first Apple Watch, but you'd be surprised at how different these devices are. From aesthetics to features, Apple Watch Series 2 is actually the device Cupertino should've launched from day one. A product finally capable of walking all the talk.

----------


## Airicist

Which Apple Watch should you get?

Published on Nov 18, 2016




> How to pick an Apple Watch, and why Series 1 is probably the best bet.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch 2 unboxing, setup and hands-on review

Published on Nov 25, 2016




> Apple Watch 2 unboxing and setup: Our hands-on UK review of the Apple Watch 2 shows you what's in the box, the full setup process and some of the cool new features of the Watch 2.
> 
> The Apple Watch 2 is worth an upgrade for existing Watch owners and an enticing prospect for iPhone users, thanks to its built-in GPS support, growing range of third-party apps, waterproof design, dual-core processor and super-bright second-generation screen (now 1000 nits).
> 
> Here's the full Apple Watch 2 setup process, a run-through of the WatchOS 3 UI, and our early thoughts on the new Watch design.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch 2 Review: Best wearable ever?

Published on Dec 25, 2016




> Apple Watch 2 Review: We review the Apple Watch Series 2, a vastly improved version of the original Apple Watch. The Apple Watch 2 boasts GPS support, waterproofing and the best version of WatchOS yet

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 2 after the buzz

Published on Aug 12, 2017




> One of the coolest parts about reviewing gadgets is that you get to play with most, if not all of them,.. And after that review period is done, you get to pick which one you want to keep using as your daily driver. I think it's no secret that I like using smartwatches. Some for their elegance, and others for how great they assist me in fitness. But the watch I always end up drifting back to is the Apple Watch Series 2.
> 
> Like with every first generation Apple product, I hated the first Apple Watch. I don't think I got my money's worth as the watch aged, and even today as my son uses it, it continues to prove that it was definitely a terrible investment. 
> 
> The Apple Watch Series 2 is a different animal. Watch our latest episode of After The Buzz to learn more.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch — Dear Apple — Apple

Published on Sep 12, 2017




> People reach out to Apple all the time to say how Apple Watch is helping them live healthier lives. Here, real customers read the actual stories they shared.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 3 lets you make calls, stream music sans iPhone

Published on Sep 12, 2017




> Apple's third-generation smartwatch, the Apple Watch Series 3, has a cellular connection, so you can make calls and stream music without your iPhone nearby.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 3 first look

Published on Sep 12, 2017




> Apple’s new Watch Series 3 is the first to include LTE-compatibility. This means that you can now stream music and make phone calls without your phone in tow. The new Apple Watch Series 3 costs $399 with cellular connectivity and $329 without it. Orders start on September 15th. It'll be available on September 22nd.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 3 hands-on live from Apple Event 2017

Streamed live Sep 12, 2017




> Senior Mobile Editor Chris Velazco gets a hands-on look at the Apple Watch Series 3 with cellular / LTE at Apple Park.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 3 hands on

Published on Sep 12, 2017




> Hands on with the Apple Watch Series 3 from Apple's Steve Jobs Theater on September 12, 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 3 review

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> The Apple Watch is not exactly an iPhone, but it is a little bit of one.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 3 with LTE review

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> The Apple Watch Series 3 is the first smartwatch from Apple to include built-in LTE. In theory, this means you should be able to walk away from your phone and still have cell service through the watch. In reality, it didn't work all that well.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing the Apple Watch Series 3

Published on Sep 22, 2017




> Vanessa Hand Orellana unwraps the new Apple Watch Series 3 and shows us what's inside.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 3 review: freedom meets frustration

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> Apple Watch Series 3 with LTE is too much smartwatch for most people. Get the non-cellular model, instead


.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 3 LTE Review: 3 ways to make it better

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> The Apple Watch Series 3 LTE isn't for everyone, but if you use it to its fullest, it's going to be great. We've got three ways Apple can make it better.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 3 review

Published on Oct 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 3 review

Published on Oct 20, 2017




> The Apple Watch Series 3 is the latest edition to Apple's wearables range and here is our video review. While we think this version isn't much of an upgrade over Series 2, there are some additional features including improved fitness, and direct phone calls with the LTE version.

----------


## Airicist

Your Apple Watch can now stream music

Published on Oct 26, 2017




> The newest Apple Watch update adds a new radio app and supports streaming Apple Music. Scott Stein played with it for a couple days. Here's how it works.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 4: Hands on look

Published on Sep 12, 2018




> Our first impressions of the Apple Watch Series 4 with an ECG sensor at Apple's event in Cupertino.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 4 review: it lives up to the hype

Published on Sep 19, 2018




> The Apple Watch Series 4 has been fully redesigned with new screens, new sizes, new speakers, and of course new stuff inside. There's a faster processor, Bluetooth 5, and a more accurate set of sensors. Dieter Bohn spent the past week testing the Watch Series 4 and, yes it is expensive, but everything is just better. Better screen, better health features, and better speed.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 4 review: it's about time!

Published on Sep 20, 2018




> Apple Watch Series 4 is easily the biggest upgrade yet.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 4 Review: Small tweaks make a big impact

Published on Sep 27, 2018




> It's bigger and better in every way that counts.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 4: We tested Apple's fitness claims

Published on Oct 11, 2018




> How well does the newest Apple Watch hold up as a fitness tracker, and are the new features worth the splurge?

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch 4's ECG feature is rolling out today

Published on Dec 6, 2018




> The Apple Watch 4 stole the show at the Apple event in September, in large part due to its built-in electrocardiogram (ECG). The smartwatch was touted as the first consumer device to pack the function -- which goes one further from detecting a low heart rate to sense a dangerous condition known as an atrial fibrillation. Fast forward almost three months, and The Verge reports that the feature is available today courtesy of the latest watchOS update (5.1.2.), along with an irregular rate notification feature for Apple Watches going back to Series 1.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 5 hands-on review | Still the best




> Most of the new features in the Apple Watch Series 5 actually come as part of WatchOS 6 — meaning that they’re available on other watch models too. Perhaps the biggest update to the Apple Watch Series 5 comes in the form of a new always-on display — which allows you to sneak glances at your watch and see the information without having to explicitly raise your wrist.


"Apple Watch Series 5 hands-on review: Still the best"
The Apple Watch Series 5 reminds us why it's the best smartwatch by far

by Julian Chokkattu
September 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 5, reviewed: What an always-on watch really means

Published on Sep 18, 2019




> A week of wearing showed us how Apple’s new watch changes actually work.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Watch Series 5 review"
Long-awaited features like the always-on display are more about refinement than revolution

by Brian Heater
September 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Watch Series 5 review: 
Always-on display makes it feel like a real watch"

by Scott Stein
September 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 5 review: the best smartwatch

Published on Sep 18, 2019




> Apple's new Watch Series 5 starts out so far ahead of the competition that Apple didn't need to do much. But it did one big thing: add an always-on display. In this review Dieter Bohn gets into all the new features of Apple's latest smartwatch.


"Apple Watch Series 5 review: the best smartwatch"
There’s basically no competition

by Dieter Bohn
September 18, 2019,

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 5 review

Published on Sep 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 5 hands-on review

Sep 25, 2019




> The only product I’ve ever given a perfect review score to is the Apple Watch. The 2018 Series 4 Apple Watch, to be exact, as it was not just Apple’s best product of the year, but also the best smartwatch you could buy. For 2019, Apple has subtly updated the Watch to the Series 5, bringing with it a handful of new features yet still retaining the same design. It’s barely worth being called the Series 5, as it’s more like a Series 4S.
> 
> Does this mean it’s no longer the best smartwatch you can buy? Don’t be silly. It’s still miles ahead of the competition. Does it still deserve a perfect score? Interestingly, no it doesn’t. Not because it’s worse or anything, but because it doesn’t significantly improve on the brilliance of the Series 4. Let me explain.

----------


## Airicist

Full Apple Watch series 5 reveal at Apple's 2019 event

Sep 10, 2019




> The fifth-generation Apple Watch comes with Apple's first always-on display and a built-in compass.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Watch Series 5: The Definitive Review. A Subtle But Game-Changing Upgrade"

by David Phelan
September 30, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 5 - One new key feature

Sep 29, 2019




> This years Apple Watch Series 5 builds on Apple's popular smartwatch series. The Series 5 has a new chip and an always on display. The Apple Watch Series 5 is available in Aluminum, Stainless Steel, Titanium and Ceramic. There is also a special Hermes edition ($1300) of the Apple Watch Series 5.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 5 review: one big tradeoff!

Oct 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch 6: everything we know

Apr 2, 2020




> Sleep tracking, blood oxygen tracking, a kids' version and the rest of the rumors we've heard so far.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 5 vs the original

Apr 21, 2020




> I started off as a skeptic, but now I refuse to take it off. Here’s what it took to finally get me to wear the Apple Watch.

----------


## Airicist

The Apple Watch: 5 years later

Apr 24, 2020




> When Apple released its first wearable five years ago, many publications, including ours, were pretty skeptical. And with good reason, the first-gen watch was far from perfect, and Apple's sale's pitch was a little confusing (was this a phone replacement? a fitness device? a communicator?) Future releases have refined Apple's vision, and created what may be the most popular watch, smart or otherwise, in the world.

----------


## Airicist

The Apple Watch saved my life...

Apr 27, 2020




> Kacie was trapped in her car after a near fatal wreck, Toralv fell and hit his head in the middle of the night, Jason was dangerously close to having a heart attack and Heather would've never known she was sick if it wasn't for her Apple Watch. Hear them tell their stories.


"Apple Watch saved my life: 5 people share their stories"
With its fall detection feature, heart rate notifications, exercise tracking or just the ability to make a call from your wrist, the Apple Watch has made a mark in each one of these stories.

by Vanessa Hand Orellana 
April 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 6: The most exciting rumors

May 18, 2020




> Reports are coming in left and right about Apple's next wearable. It looks like it'll get some superpowers when it comes to monitoring your health.

----------


## Airicist

WatchOS 7 is Apple’s best chance to get me to switch from Android

Jul 3, 2020

"WatchOS 7 is Apple’s best chance to get me to switch from Android"
I can no longer deny the enemy’s smartwatch prowess.

by Cherlynn Low
June 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "WatchOS 7: Soon, your Apple Watch will know just how fit you really are"
WatchOS 7, due to arrive this fall, brings new metrics that can reveal a lot about your overall health and can monitor fitness levels as you age.

by Vanessa Hand Orellana 
July 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

WatchOS 7 public beta: first take

Aug 11, 2020




> How to download the beta on your Apple Watch, and a quick look at sleep tracking, watch faces and more about the new version.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 6 preview

Sep 7, 2020




> Bigger battery, SpO2 tracking and all the new features we're expecting in Apple's new smartwatch.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Watch Series 6 unveiled: 'The future of health is on your wrist'"
The tech giant's newest Apple Watch looks a lot like its old Apple Watch, but the company says there's more to it than that.

by Ian Sherr 
September 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 6! Watch the full reveal here

Sep 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch 6 first impressions!

Sep 17, 2020




> The Apple Watch Series 6 assumes that it's the best smartwatch around. Now in its sixth iteration, the wearable category king has spoiled users with buttery smooth performance, velvety haptics and trouble-free setup. Everything about the Apple Watch experience is almost obnoxiously seamless, and that’s a big reason why it owns nearly half the market.
> 
> So what's new? The Apple Watch 6 offers blood oxygen (SpO2) monitoring for the first time, a brighter always-on display and a faster chip. Rival smartwatch manufacturers seem to be taking larger leaps forward with their products, while Apple sticks to its incremental process (and it’s 18-hour battery life).


"Apple Watch Series 6 review (hands on)"
The Apple Watch Series 6 offers blood oxygen monitoring, a brighter display and faster chip for the same price.

by Kate Kozuch
September 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 6 review: a minute update

Oct 1, 2020




> Apple Watch Series 6 has lots of tiny updates over the Series 5, but none of them add up to a must-upgrade. It is the best smartwatch, but don't forget that Apple's other watches are also great. Plus, the blood oxygen monitor is unreliable. Dieter Bohn has the full review.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch 6 review: More health device than simple wearable

Oct 2, 2020




> With the Apple Watch 6, the it's clear Apple's focus is more on health stats than notifications or music controls. Yes those are still here, but the Apple Watch 6 adds a host of other features, including an EKG, pulse oximeter, handwash timer, and sleep tracking. Not all these features work perfectly, but for folks looking for granular data about their bodies, the Apple Watch 6 can provide that. Add in a brighter screen and better battery life, and this feels like a solid, if not revolutionary, upgrade.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 6 review: it's bait!

Oct 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Apple Watch heart monitor sends too many people to the doctor"
Only a handful of people the watch flagged actually had a heart problem

by Nicole Wetsman
October 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

WatchOS 8: new features coming to Apple Watch

Jun 8, 2021




> Apple has just announced WatchOS 8 at its Worldwide Developers conference, WWDC. Here's everything you need to know about new features coming to Apple Watch in the fall, like the Mindfulness app, messaging improvements and the portrait photo watch face.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 7 review: A modest upgrade to the Series 6

Oct 27, 2021




> The Apple Watch Series 7 has a larger screen and faster charging, but otherwise doesn’t feel very different than the Series 6. It’s more of a refinement than a whole new generation of Apple Watch.

----------


## Airicist2

Apple Watch Series 7 is still the best smartwatch | 6 months review

Apr 27, 2022




> We've had almost seven months with the Series 7.
> 
> *CNET may get a commission from this offer. 
> 
> 0:00 6 months with the Apple Watch Series 7
> 0:33 Series 7 Design, screen and durability
> 3:41 Series 7 Health and fitness features
> 5:33 Series 7 Battery Life
> 7:03 What I'd like to see in WatchOS 9

----------


## Airicist2

Introducing Apple Watch Series 8

Sep 7, 2022




> Car Crash Detection. A temperature sensor for deeper insights into women’s health. An enhanced Workout app with advanced metrics. Sleep stages tracking to see how much time you spend in REM, core and deep sleep.

----------


## Airicist2

Introducing Apple Watch Ultra

Sep 7, 2022




> This is Apple Watch Ultra. Our most rugged and capable Apple Watch ever. Featuring a 49mm corrosion-resistant titanium case, multi-day battery life, three new specialized bands, a customizable Action button, precision dual-frequency GPS, innovative safety features like an 86-decibel siren and water resistant 100m. Apple Watch Ultra—a watch that pushes boundaries, so you can do the same.


apple.com/apple-watch-ultra

----------


## Airicist2

Apple Watch Ultra vs Series 8

Oct 31, 2022




> Big and bold, or sleek and understated? It's the Ultra Apple Watch battle!
> 
> 0:00 Apple Watch Ultra vs. Apple Watch Series 8
> 0:44 Apple Watch Comfort, Design and Displays
> 4:13 Apple Watch Ultra Action Button
> 5:06 Apple Watch Ultra and Series 8 Features Compared
> 6:10 Apple Watch Sensors and Health Tracking
> 7:05 Apple Watch Fitness and Safety Features
> 8:09 Apple Watch Battery Life Compared
> 9:44 Apple Watch Ultra vs. Series 8: Which is Best?

----------

